# Road to the Super Bowl!



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2007)

Tune in Sunday at 1:00 EST to cheer on the New England Patriots and they punish the NY Jets on their way to Miami for the Super Bowl!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah Yeah, my son will be right along with you!!
Stupid Cowboys!! TO is worthless and Romo needs to stop thinking about all the dates he's had. How do you receive a snap, then lay the ball flat????????
ARGH!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry, TG.  I can't support the Cowboys as long as Parcells is there.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Jan 7, 2007)

parcells is one of the greatest coaches ever........have a little resentment toward the tuna Andy?


----------



## elaine l (Jan 7, 2007)

Patriot's all the way!!!!  Hehe.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 7, 2007)

Super Bowl = good food and good commercials


----------



## crewsk (Jan 7, 2007)

Elf, those are the only reasons I watch the Super Bowl!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 7, 2007)

I hate football.  The only times I have ever watched the Super Bowl was when the San Diego Chargers or the Carolina Panthers played.  I am originally from San Diego and I now live 35 miles from Charlotte.  Plus the Carolina Panthers have the prettiest uniforms in the NFL.   

 Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2007)

Chef_Jimmy said:
			
		

> parcells is one of the greatest coaches ever........have a little resentment toward the tuna Andy?


 
*YES!  I do.*

I will always hold against him the way he left the Patriots, creating unrest, distractions, and generally not preparing the team for the big game on the eve of their Super Bowl appearance.

That whole fiasco was all about Parcells and not the team or the game.  He will always be on my list.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> *YES! I do.*
> 
> I will always hold against him the way he left the Patriots, creating unrest, distractions, and generally not preparing the team for the big game on the eve of their Super Bowl appearance.
> 
> That whole fiasco was all about Parcells and not the team or the game. He will always be on my Sh?t list.


 

He did okay when he first got here, but, here in the last 2 years, he seems to not care about what is going on. At first he was in their face and getting on to them, now, he stands there like he doesn't know where he's at or even care.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 8, 2007)

So... do the Seahawks have any chance of going this year??


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2007)

pdswife said:
			
		

> So... do the Seahawks have any chance of going this year??


 

They're in the playoffs.  They play Chicago this coming weekend, so technically they have a chance of going.  

We in New England don't much care who we beat in the Super Bowl so come on down!


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 8, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> They're in the playoffs. They play Chicago this coming weekend, so technically they have a chance of going.
> 
> We in New England don't much care who we beat in the Super Bowl so come on down!


 
If I have a Superbowl party, will you all come to my house to watch Da Bears win it?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2007)

Tell you what.  I'll be watching the Super Bowl in Aruba.  You're welcome to join me there.


----------



## BigDog (Jan 8, 2007)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> If I have a Superbowl party, will you all come to my house to watch Da Bears win it?


 
If the Big Game is a repeat of the 1986 Super Bowl, I sure hope it doesn't end the same way!

I'm originally from MA (grew up about 30 miles from then Foxboro Stadium) and enjoyed watching the Pats beat the Jets, but I was a bit nervous in the first half.

As much of a Pats fan as I am, I don't think they have what it takes to beat the Chargers. I sure hope they do, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 8, 2007)

Why are you guys talking about baseball?!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 8, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> They're in the playoffs. They play Chicago this coming weekend, so technically they have a chance of going.
> 
> We in New England don't much care who we beat in the Super Bowl so come on down!


 

LOL... ok, get the guest room ready!


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 8, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Tell you what. I'll be watching the Super Bowl in Aruba. You're welcome to join me there.


 
Choose your words carefully - I am all for Aruba - when do we leave?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2007)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Choose your words carefully - I am all for Aruba - when do we leave?


 
We'll be leaving on the 28th, for two weeks.


----------



## BlueCat (Jan 14, 2007)

pdswife said:
			
		

> So... do the Seahawks have any chance of going this year??


 
Matter of fact, no they don't!  (Sorry Seahawks fans - it was a nail biter) Go Bears!

BC


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 14, 2007)

Da Bears go on again ............. bear down, Chicago Bears.................


----------



## shpj4 (Jan 14, 2007)

Go New England Patriots.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jan 14, 2007)

Even though I'm from a state that has a great team, I'll probably sleep through the superbowl as I'm not a big football fan.
-----
I'm a diehard baseball guy - even follow the daily happenings of my team in the offseason.  Red Sox are gonna' do it again this year baby! 

Oh ok... GO PATRIOTS!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, it looks like I won't be watching the Super Bowl this year.  The Chargers just lost.

 Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2007)

The Road to the Super Bowl grows shorter by the week.  

Patriots 24
Chargers 21


----------



## amber (Jan 14, 2007)

Not a football fan, but I am loyal to the Patriots!


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 20, 2007)

Anyone wanna bet who wins tomorrow, 2/21? My vote: Da Bears!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2007)

Good luck to the Bears.  They are going to have a tough time with the Saints.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah! Yeah! Yeah! Chicago Bears! Saints, you played good - the weather is something you are not used to.  Superbowl, here we come - the monsters of the midway!

Hey, raise your hand if you will come to my Superbowl party! Imagine the food we could have!


----------



## MJ (Jan 21, 2007)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Hey, raise your hand if you will come to my Superbowl party! Imagine the food we could have!








Can we order pizza? Do I _have_ to watch da Bears? 

Patriots are loking really good right now Michele... I might take some of your money on that bet.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 21, 2007)

MJ - you better be coming to my superbowl party, and yes, I will order some real Chicago pizza for you! Patriots are looking good right now, but Da Bears rocked! No matter who wins - it will be a great Superbowl!


----------



## MJ (Jan 21, 2007)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> MJ - you better be coming to my superbowl party, and yes, I will order some real Chicago pizza for you! Patriots are looking good right now, but Da Bears rocked! No matter who wins - it will be a great Superbowl!


I'll try! Chicago pizza... can't resist...
Wow! Colts vs. Da Bears in superbowl XLI - should be a good game.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2007)

Congratulations to the Bears and Colts.

I guess I'll watch the game...


----------



## college_cook (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry new Orleans... but you got spanked!

And sorry to New England too, I thought it was over at 1/2 time.... little did i know when I turned the game back on with 2 minutes left I would see the biggest uppest ever in the championship game.  Gotta hand it to Manning and the Colts for being fighters.

Bears v. Colts will be a super-fun game for me to watch!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 23, 2007)

I didn't think the Colts and Pats game would ever end!! This house was in a reall uproar. DH likes the Colts and DS loves the Pats!! Let me tell you though, when it was over, it wasn't pretty!! LOL
I'm happy for the Colts though. Especially for Coach Dungy!! He's been through He## this past year.


----------



## mad_evo99 (Jan 23, 2007)

It's been quite a while since the Bears got this far; I can still hardly believe it. I'll certainly be watching the game, and hopefully enjoying a Bears victory! I'm just hoping for a good game and really, really hope the Bears don't get killed.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 23, 2007)

I am really hoping da Bears win! I wonder if they are going to do a superbowl shuffle?


----------



## mudbug (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, MM - WHEN they win they will be going to Disneyland at the least!


----------



## mad_evo99 (Jan 23, 2007)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I am really hoping da Bears win! I wonder if they are going to do a superbowl shuffle?


 
That would be awesome! I have fond memories of elementary school doing the first one in music class. I don't think the Bears nor us kids had a chance at making it sound good!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok....now I guess I should be torn here.  I was born and raised in IL and lived there till I was 28 and then became a transplanted Hoosier.  So now I'm faced with The Bears & The Colts...........honestly either way I'll be happy.  

Last time I watch the superbowl was in 1994.....the last super bowl party I had before my brother died.  If memory serves me right The Bears were playing but can't remember who they were up against.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 23, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Well, MM - WHEN they win they will be going to Disneyland at the least!


 
GREAT attitude! Love it!  Hey, want to meet them there?


----------



## mudbug (Jan 23, 2007)

MM, I realized I goofed - Disney World in Orlando will be their destination.

and, um, yeah.............let's do it!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll be watching the game in Aruba with a friend from Chicago.  So, of course, I'll have to cheer for the Colts just to balance the exuberance.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 23, 2007)

Sizz...

The 94 Bowl was Dallas(30) Buffalo(13)


----------

